# Jumping spider enclosure idea.



## basin79 (Feb 23, 2017)

I just thought this could be useful to those who keep or are thinking about keeping a jumping spider with a top opening enclosure. They often web up around the top which can make it difficult to take the lid off without damaging all their hard work.

I've knocked together this set up for a future jumper. I'm hoping it'll utilise the container siliconed near the top of the enclosure as a retreat therefore enabling me to take the lid off without disturbing the web. 

It's obviously see through but with some web laid down I'm sure a jumper would feel secure.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Aquarimax (Feb 23, 2017)

I will be interested to see how this works out, good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## basin79 (Feb 23, 2017)

Aquarimax said:


> I will be interested to see how this works out, good luck and keep us posted!


Will do. It'll be empty for a while probably but I will come back to the thread.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Feb 23, 2017)

What species?


----------



## basin79 (Feb 23, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> What species?


It'll be a Phidippus Regius.


----------



## Nephila Edulis (Feb 27, 2017)

Very nice. That retreat should be perfect for the jumper. Ive heard that one way to stop them from webbing up the area around the lid is to apply Vaseline or rubbing alcohol mixed with baby powder to the top of the enclosure. Not sure if it works and not sure if the spider will still be bale to hold on to a surface covered in Vaseline (I know ants and roaches certainly can't climb Vaseline)


----------



## Socfroggy (Mar 2, 2017)

What box did you use?? I love this idea, kinda wish I thought of it before ordering my girl.


----------



## basin79 (Mar 3, 2017)

Socfroggy said:


> What box did you use?? I love this idea, kinda wish I thought of it before ordering my girl.


It's a little 5lt one.


----------



## Ethel Webster (Mar 8, 2017)

What substrate is that please?


----------



## basin79 (Mar 8, 2017)

Ethel Webster said:


> What substrate is that please?


Just peat moss in that. I have eco earth in with my male but peat moss works out cheaper so I bought I massive bag.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Apr 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ethel Webster (Apr 19, 2017)

basin79 said:


>


I added bits of large diameter aquarium air line to the top of my cages. The male went in his for one day and the female ignored hers! Where did you get your sling pot from?


----------



## basin79 (Apr 19, 2017)

Ethel Webster said:


> I added bits of large diameter aquarium air line to the top of my cages. The male went in his for one day and the female ignored hers! Where did you get your sling pot from?


Inverts I've bought have come in them. TSS sell them for 19p. I'm sure you'll get them on eBay too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RTTB (Apr 19, 2017)

Great ideas and that's a well thought out design.


----------



## basin79 (Apr 19, 2017)

RTTB said:


> Great ideas and that's a well thought out design.


I'm really chuffed with it. She obviously feels at ease in the sling pot as she chose to shed in it.


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich (Apr 19, 2017)

Personally I don't think substrate is necessary with jumpers. They pretty much spend their entire lives climbing on vegetation and buildings, and substrate just makes it harder to clean the enclosure and observe the spider.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Apr 19, 2017)

Salmonsaladsandwich said:


> Personally I don't think substrate is necessary with jumpers. They pretty much spend their entire lives climbing on vegetation and buildings, and substrate just makes it harder to clean the enclosure and observe the spider.


Completely agree. I just fancied putting sub in with my 2.


----------



## Duriana (Apr 23, 2017)

What did you use to glue it to  the wall?


----------

